# Ficious jigs--are they worth it??



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> I'll take DJ's and Fiska's over them any day. Thats all ive needed to hit a limits on the majority of my outings.


Have you tried them?


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I dont care who you are you cant beat harrys jigs witha stick! Those are the best jigs ive ever used and ever will. Thanks harry.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

ahhh i had my order all set up earlier with a couple originals and a more mixed in and i must of not completed my transaction because it was still up when i jumped back on the net. now they are not listed anymore ***:rant:


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Those sure are nice looking lures. As for them being labeled jigs they look more like little spoons similiar to the jack spoons. For the price your asking I would have no problem paying even though I never ever tried one. I can tell by looking at them that they would work. Brian


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm going to place an order as soon as he gets his stock up. I do love my diamond jigs though....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

He should put together a little package deal for the MS guys, special pricing would be nice, but even more important to me would be a species type kit, say a 10 piece walleye kit, or a 10 piece pan fish kit.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Frantz said:


> He should put together a little package deal for the MS guys, special pricing would be nice, but even more important to me would be a species type kit, say a 10 piece walleye kit, or a 10 piece pan fish kit.


I think his prices are pretty special considering the jig it's self is hand made and then they are hand painted. If I had to do all that work they'd be 5 bucks a jig :yikes: Maybe that's just me though :lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

First I think Harry makes some excellent jigs and puts in a lot of time on them and that makes them expensive. I know they catch fish, because I have used them.

This year I went through at least 400 jigs and I caught a few very nice fish including a couple dozen bluegills 12 inches and bigger. 

I had to search hard to find a jig maker that would make jigs for me exactly the way I wanted them. I used to have several sources but now only have one and it is difficult to get him to keep me in stock so I am not telling who he is. 

It takes work to find, but the most I pay for a majority of my jigs is $.25 sometimes less and I think they work better than any jig on the market. That is just an opinion of course.

One of the jigs that used to be a favorite was the Gentz worm but they quit selling them in bulk so I quit buying them. Harry has one that looks the same and also the one that looks like the Gentz fat boy is very good as well.

Bottom line is I like them, but they are a little pricey for me.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Frantz said:


> He should put together a little package deal for the MS guys, special pricing would be nice, but even more important to me would be a species type kit, say a 10 piece walleye kit, or a 10 piece pan fish kit.


Don't forget a 10 piece trout fishing kit.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh no, I am not looking for better pricing, though that is always good, I am just looking for a kit for the fishing tards like myself who have no concept of what size to get for what fish or for that matter, what jig to use for various fish.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Frantz, Steve

I'd be happy to make you kits for your specific fish, but I need to know more about how/what style you will be fishing for your target species. 

For example, trout through the ice in a great lakes port would be a different package than trout through the ice on a beaver pond. That's why I haven't done this in the past, too many possible kits. 

See where I'm going with this, that's the dilema with making up "species kit". I like the idea, but I would still need more info to make it accurate(guess/opinion)regardless. Send me an email with the particulars and I'll always do what I can to help.

Harry


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe this isn't as much of an issue, but I like the fact that he doesn't cover the eye with paint.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

ficious said:


> Frantz, Steve
> 
> I'd be happy to make you kits for your specific fish, but I need to know more about how/what style you will be fishing for your target species.
> 
> ...


fiscious i know youre a busy guy but is there anyway i could just pre order some or do i have to wait until you have some more in stock to order from the site


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I ordered some of the larger ones last night.


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm not sure it's appropriate to ask for a comparison but I will anyhow. How do the jigs from a sponsor of this site (Jammin' Jigs) compare to Ficious Jigs? And I already know that available jigs (JJ) are better than those that aren't (FJ) but I'm considering waiting on FJ stock. Maybe I'll just plan on ordering from both and tell the wife I have to go do some more research and head out for the hardwater!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

catfishtom210 said:


> I'm not sure it's appropriate to ask for a comparison but I will anyhow. How do the jigs from a sponsor of this site (Jammin' Jigs) compare to Ficious Jigs? And I already know that available jigs (JJ) are better than those that aren't (FJ) but I'm considering waiting on FJ stock. Maybe I'll just plan on ordering from both and tell the wife I have to go do some more research and head out for the hardwater!


I've used both. Honestly, Ficious jigs are the best I've ever used. They've taken me more big gills in the last three days than I've ever caught in a SEASON through the ice.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Plan on using mine tomorrow.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

catfishtom210 said:


> I'm not sure it's appropriate to ask for a comparison but I will anyhow. How do the jigs from a sponsor of this site (Jammin' Jigs) compare to Ficious Jigs? And I already know that available jigs (JJ) are better than those that aren't (FJ) but I'm considering waiting on FJ stock. Maybe I'll just plan on ordering from both and tell the wife I have to go do some more research and head out for the hardwater!


i puta huge huge order through jj about 2 or 3 years ago. before harry(ficious) was a site sponcer(he is a sponser to u know.) and i wasnt impressed. they are the same basic dull boring style and colors that u can get any where. harry put work, and effort into designing what he offers. the man knows fish. period. i fish for crappie in the spring soft water, and if use the jj jigs as well. i have never, and i am dead seriouse, never caught a crappie, let alone any fish on any jammin jig i have owned. im not lieing. but after a season of no hits, i tossed em. i met harry once on the ice, before i knew he was on the site. he gave me one of his chartruce bug eyes(the harry famous i call it) i found out he was on the site like a year later(i was still a lurker) and since i have filled my ice tackle box w/ about 75 -100 of harry's jigs and use them almost exclusively(who doesnt use jigging raps and pimples?? eve harry does im sure ) any how... give em a shot, you wont be sorry.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

I do have to admit that Ficious Jigs does have really nice hand made quality jigs, but I still have to give Jamming Jigs its props, some of the biggest fish I've caught were with their jigs.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got my order in the mail, they look great. Thanks for the extra Harry, I really like the looks of that one. cant wait to use them.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

cant wait til next week when the ice gets firm again so i can use them.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

You can't beat the glow zits. I have hit large Walleye on the larger Zit glow with a whole minnow and 1/2 red rubber bead to hold the minnow on. Heck they will light up the weeds on the bottom. you don't need to light them long when its dark out.

Walleye dusk to dark or before light, then the large Perch come in and nail the large zit with a whole big minnow. 

The fire tiger color Zit is also good in cloudy water. whole live minnow-- two dead sticks 6 to 8 inches off the bottom with a large emerald. you can see the rod tip swim/bob when the minnow moves. If it stops give the rod tip a bump. the jig and minnow is enough to draw perch and the weight of the large zit will hold the minnow in a small area (using it like this). You will get large perch when No one gets a bite all day. 

The style of Hooks on the rings makes it all possible. 

I was a Die hard Swedish pimple fan. Big bucks for those. I used swed. pimps for 15/20 years and Now I switched over the the dark side

comparable price to Pimps but better paint/GLOW/flutter action. 

Would I buy generic bullets for my opening day deer hunt. Not. Yep worth every penny.

Thanx Harry!!


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

OK OK I just ordered some. you guys forced me to look at his website, and wow, those look like quality. I can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Look awesome and hope to use them this weekend on LSC.Will post how they worked for me.And it was nice business getting extra jig.Thanks Harry


----------

